# badges for anyone?



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Can anyone just buy a badge?

http://www.greatdeals1457.com/oscommerce/index.php?cPath=32&osCsid=aed33885d53edf6f2bbe72c9018cc2b5


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

They sure can... It all depends on what they do with it.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Bascially. 

Department I.D. & Badge go hand in hand for this reason.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Some of these are fairly good replicas. Just put on a hat that says "police" on it, make your own raid jacket that says "police" on it and show one of these badges and anyone could impersonate an officer.... wonderful!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I think a few states have laws against duplicating badges.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

GreenMachine said:


> Can anyone just buy a badge?
> 
> http://www.greatdeals1457.com/oscommerce/index.php?cPath=32&osCsid=aed33885d53edf6f2bbe72c9018cc2b5


Shouldn't this be posted in the Sheriff's Forum?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

With each passing day it becomes more and more evident that human stupidity has no upper limit.

_ Yeah Mr. Customer, just put this fake, cheaply made police badge in your wallet and you'll never get another speeding ticket.. Trust me!!
That will be $60.00 + S&H please.

_Good site for dipshits trying to beat the system with an angle.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Unfortunately there are badge collectors out there, and these websites only make you accept an agreement saying you will only use it for collection purposes and they are not liable if it's used for criminal purposes. 

Some sites are more secure than others. Some sites will not send NYC badges to NY and Texas Ranger ones to TX. Florida is a state that bans it. That site originally posted in this thread is based in MA. I went through the process to order one without confirming the order, and without any agreement, I was almost a NH state trooper.... hehe. (My norton 360 also warned me that it was an unsecure site, as well as, there is no information in the terms and agreement section..hmmm.)

Anyways, I believe more laws need to be passed on this topic. Not everyone, especially a nervous teenage girl, would have enough sense to also ask to see a dept. i.d.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a site especially designed for collectors. They sell originals and replicas.

http://www.collectors-badges.com/

CA has a state law against false representation of one's self as a peace officer and we make numerous arrests annually of preditors who prey on the illegal immigrants.

One note, I was told long ago that making a reproduction of some badges may violate copyright laws - one that comes to mind is the LAPD badge.

I am personally acquainted with the owner of "_Sun Badge_" in Ontario, CA. He has often mentioned the stringent regulations and rules that have been instituted since 9/11. He even made me get a letter of approval from my former department when I recently purchased a new flat badge.

I would encoourage each of you to use the upmost of caution when someone badges you on a stop. Make certain they have the accompanying identification to go with the badge and even then, be wary until you can confirm their identities. PC is great; but safety is greater!! Stay safe out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

PapaBear said:


> I would encoourage each of you to use the upmost of caution when someone badges you on a stop. Make certain they have the accompanying identification to go with the badge and even then, be wary until you can confirm their identities. PC is great; but safety is greater!! Stay safe out there.


Good advice; a badge by itself is completely worthless without the identification card to go with it.

Any legitimate police ID should have a contact phone number on it, and calling to confirm someone's status takes only a few minutes. I certainly wouldn't be offended if someone checked on me, I'd actually be glad that the officer was showing due diligence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Q5-TPR said:


> Delta, QPD ID's have the Dept phone # on them? Ours do not. Good idea though.


Yup...on the back along with the usual things (height, weight, eye color, etc.) is the address of HQ and the main phone number. Back when I used to dispatch on a semi-regular basis I would once in awhile field a call from another agency asking if so-and-so was a police officer.

I would confirm or deny, but never ask why.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I collect badges and found this website the best http://auction.collectbadges.com/startpage.asp
Lots of Massachusetts stuff.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

j809 said:


> I collect badges and found this website the best http://auction.collectbadges.com/startpage.asp
> Lots of Massachusetts stuff.


A good site for collectors; but, there are badges on there that are definitely FAKE and are being portrayed as real and factual. For example: there is a California Highway Patrol "Pilot" badge on there - there is no such thing!!! In fact, there is a question asking if it is authentic and the seller has not responded to the query. Be careful when you purchase from those sites.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

True lots of fakes there, that is why i only collect Massachusetts badges, I know the real from fake, there are quite a few fake Mass stuff on there too.


----------

